# Paid Premium Connectivity vs Standard Connectivity



## Brokedoc

Electrek has just posted details about Tesla's new Premium Connectivity vs Standard Connectivity policy that will be effective July 1.

Premium is defined as full cellular connectivity as the cars currently have. Standard connectivity will allow NAV to work but without satellite view or live traffic displays. Standard will also not have internet or streaming music. Standard will only get FW updates when connected to WiFi unless the update is a safety update.

In a nutshell, any Tesla (S3X) ordered BEFORE 7/1/18 will get lifetime free cellular connectivity as the car has now.

Any S/X ordered after 7/1/18 or any 3 with PUP will get ONE year of free premium connectivity. After one year or for non-PUP 3s, premium connectivity will be about $100 per year.

The way I see it, unlimited free cellular for Tesla's growing fleet was unsustainable and some sort of fee or limitation was inevitable. I think $100 per year is extremely reasonable.

https://electrek.co/2018/06/23/tesl...ernet-features/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Yup this makes sense all around and honestly at $100/year still very reasonable to have streaming music, “real maps”, and live traffic, as well as a future internet browser (perhaps). 

The challenge will be those that don’t park in a personal garage, they’re going to have to seek WiFi for updates or bring in their cars.


----------



## Tchris

So, I assume when they refer to “order” they mean “configure” by July 1st? I’m guessing that placing $1000 deposit for a reservation does not count as ordering. Does that sound correct?


----------



## Brokedoc

Tchris said:


> So, I assume when they refer to "order" they mean "configure" by July 1st? I'm guessing that placing $1000 deposit for a reservation does not count as ordering. Does that sound correct?


I have yet to see the official policy but it makes more sense to use the config date.

Honestly, I can see this being a lower level on the referral program like if one of your referrals buys a Model 3, you get a free year of Premium Connectivity. As the lines ramp, the reservation list will dwindle and referrals for Model 3 may start counting for something.


----------



## jmmdownhil

Tchris said:


> So, I assume when they refer to "order" they mean "configure" by July 1st? I'm guessing that placing $1000 deposit for a reservation does not count as ordering. Does that sound correct?


Config date certainly makes sense. Can't see how they would let +/-400,000 reservations through the gate untouched. "Free" anything (of value) is rarely sustainable in the long run, especially with the unmatched connectivity provided by Tesla. If premium is only $100/year that seems very reasonable to me. I am currently paying much more than that on the XM/Sirius subscriptions on each of my current cars - with no where near the Tesla connectivity/features.


----------



## JWardell

This seems like some what of a screw you to those of us that are still waiting to be able to order, or those that are invited but waiting for AWD etc.


----------



## Brokedoc

JWardell said:


> This seems like some what of a screw you to those of us that are still waiting to be able to order, or those that are invited but waiting for AWD etc.


I see it as quite generous if you consider that 2014 and later S/X were only supposed to get included premium connectivity for 4 years. $100 per year is basically a giveaway and likely covering not much more than the cost to Tesla.

Also keep in mind that after 7/1, any new S or X will get the same 1 year of included premium as the Model 3 PUP owners.


----------



## tipton

yeah the big question has to be when/what is considered "ordered" money down, configuration or actual delivery.


----------



## Derik

$100 a year doesn’t sound bad. Even the standard sounds like it would give you remote access etc. 

My mother in law just picked up a new car and it came with uconnect for free for a year. Which was an app to remote start the vehicle monitor location etc. then after that it is $240 a year. 

A $100 a year for streaming etc sounds cheap compared to what other manufacturers are offering.


----------



## Bokonon

Brokedoc said:


> I see it as quite generous if you consider that 2014 and later S/X were only supposed to get included premium connectivity for 4 years. $100 per year is basically a giveaway and likely covering not much more than the cost to Tesla.
> Also keep in mind that after 7/1, any new S or X will get the same 1 year of included premium as the Model 3 PUP owners.


From that viewpoint, yes, it is generous. You could also easily make the case that it's generous that any Model 3 owners at all will get premium connectivity for free, because, similar to free supercharging, it feels like the sort of small "value-added" perk that gets bundled into the price of an S/X and help differentiate those products from the Model 3.

The part that feels unfair is splitting the ~150,000 or so people who reserved a Model 3 within the first 24 hours into two groups based on an arbitrary cutoff date which, as @JWardell notes above, has just as much to do with your preferred configuration as it does with your place in the reservation queue. This isn't to suggest that we should expect every aspect of Tesla's ordering process to be fair -- at this point, who could? -- but setting an ordering cutoff date of July 1st feels like a clumsy implementation of the new policy for early Model 3 reservationists... especially given the various maneuvers that Tesla has been making to push delivery 200K into Q3 (i.e. July 1st!), and that no new First Production invites have been sent out in two months.

(I say all of this as someone who will apparently be grandfathered into free premium connectivity, having placed an order on May 23rd.)

If it were my call, I'd use a reservation-date cutoff (say, the first 24 hours worth -- or whatever the latest reservation timestamp is among anyone who has has ordered First Production so far) rather than an order-date cutoff, and make it contingent upon the purchase of the PUP. That way, everyone who has ordered a Model 3 so far will be grandfathered in, as would any early reservation-holders waiting to order AWD, Performance, or Standard Battery (with PUP). The cost of this policy would be roughly 180,000 (reservations in first 24 hours) * 52% (reservations in US/Canada) * 56% (preference for PUP) * $100/year = $5.2M/year, versus roughly $2.5M/year under the currently-stated policy, with both of those costs declining over time as the affected cars are retired from service. $2.7M/year seems like a reasonable outlay to reinforce customer loyalty.

At any rate, the silver lining here is that the source for this announcement is an internal sales memo, so the policy could theoretically change, as has happened previously with the "end of free supercharging" announcements. And, for everyone who has been eagerly waiting since April 18th for their invitation to configure First Production, we've still got a week left before July 1st, so maybe.... MAYBE... there will be a chance to place your order in time.


----------



## GDN

The price seems more than fair, $100 for 12 months is cheap compared to most, but I can understand and see those waiting to configure/order but have been on the list would be little miffed over those of us that already received the 3's this year. I would have thought that Tesla might have been a bit more prepared and had done this back on January 1 or so which would have caught most of the 3's. Likely it's also a way for them to continue to capture data and video from the earlier cars and a thank you for letting them do so.

I like this part but it was not from Tesla it was from Electrek's take on it: 
"Folks with Mifis or unlimited phone connectivity can also opt to just use their phone as a Wifi bridge instead for streaming services it would appear."
I don't know the number of cell phone plans out there that include unlimited data or streaming or how much someone would use in a month in the car, but at least there will be options, connect it to your hotspot.


----------



## 3V Pilot

We all knew this would have to come someday. I'm glad my car is grandfathered into the old program and I feel for those who can't configure before the cutoff date. That said I agree with those above that $100 a year is a bargain for what you get and even if I had to pay I wouldn't be all that upset. GM Onstar, XM radio, and other services out there give you much less and cost more. With nearly half a million pre-ordered cars Tesla had to make this move before too many were delivered.


----------



## skygraff

Yeah, as somebody who will have it free for as long as I own my current Model 3 (forever if I don’t feel compelled to get a used AWD later), I’m not looking a gift horse in the mouth. However, as somebody who might feel compelled to get a non-comped Model 3 someday, I’m annoyed (for myself and others).

TuneIn is not a perfect substitute for AM radio but, if you don’t need to hear sports or local alert broadcasts, it is viable. Nope, sorry, for X & 3 owners, pay $100/year to hear free radio.

Traffic data to help you negotiate your commute is available to the car but, unless you want to pay, you won’t see what the computer does so just trust it or distract yourself by looking at Waze on your phone (because there’s no integration).

Tesla will grab data about your driving to enhance the neural net and EAP/FSD but, unless you pay, you’d better be sure to have a good WiFi connection to your garage if you want to experience those enhancements (provided it isn’t critical for safety and deemed worthy of them using their OTA powers for your benefit).

Listen, I never expected it to be free for life but, considering all the integration and two-way benefits, I certainly expected it to last longer than this quarter. At their very least, it should go to all reservation holders who’ve already provided Tesla an interest free loan. It would be nice if it was part of the PUP or a tech package or could have a pre-pay, unlimited package price. Of course, it would be nice if tethering enabled all those functions or, better yet, if we could add our cars to our existing personal data plans.

I guess I was expecting the Tesla/SpaceX satellite constellation to be the future (free) source for data and thought that would be launched before they decided it was time to make this aspect of the Tesla experience a line item in the profitability equation. Business is business.


----------



## Nilroc

Maybe Elon will include the Premium Connectivity on the Performance Model 3 with Air Suspension. You think he would.


----------



## Brokedoc

Nilroc said:


> Maybe Elon will include the Premium Connectivity on the Performance Model 3 with Air Suspension. You think he would.


It will have one year included. Just like the S and the X and any other 3 with PUP.


----------



## Phillyasian

FYI - Chevy Bolt Connectivity Plans & Costs 
https://www.chevrolet.com/connectivity-and-technology


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> This seems like some what of a screw you to those of us that are still waiting to be able to order, or those that are invited but waiting for AWD etc.


Alternatively it could be a motivator to continue to push first production rather than wait. I do doubt it with the low price tag though.


----------



## Mike

Brokedoc said:


> Standard connectivity will allow NAV to work but without satellite view or live traffic displays.


Sidebar question: how does one see actual traffic displays in Model 3? Is it only available in non-satellite view? I've only been using satellite view and have never seen live traffic.


----------



## TrevP

Just a matter of time before they changed their policy on data usage. 

$100 a year is reasonable given what other car companies charge for their OEM nav updates alone... I think it’s a bargain


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Sidebar question: how does one see actual traffic displays in Model 3? Is it only available in non-satellite view? I've only been using satellite view and have never seen live traffic.


In shows in both map views as green, orange, and red lines over the roads.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In shows in both map views as green, orange, and red lines over the roads.


Never seen it on mine.....it's in my garage now and I wonder is there some setting I need to select?


----------



## Mike

@SoFlaModel3, I just found the "magic trick" setting on the navigation screen to show all the traffic!!!!

It's my new thing on my new car for today


----------



## Dr. J

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Alternatively it could be a motivator to continue to push first production rather than wait. I do doubt it with the low price tag though.


Here's my theory, which could be spectacularly wrong: When Tesla implements this, they'll open the configuration flood gates for 24-48 hours so a lot of us fence-sitters will just freakin' order the darn car. That's what I would do, anyway, Might as well have real orders piled up versus $1,000 reservations.

Since I'm planning on non-PUP anyway, and might hold out for AWD non-PUP, that scenario still wouldn't get me off the fence. *If* it's really $100 per year, that looks like an extreme bargain. $8.33 per month? I probably lose that in loose change in the booth at the coffee shop.  But we don't know the price for certain, so if it's higher, I may be squealing, too.


----------



## garsh

The cynic in me wonders if they're still trying to figure out how to make money on the $35k car, and this is one way to help solve that problem.


----------



## Dr. J

garsh said:


> The cynic in me wonders if they're still trying to figure out how to make money on the $35k car, and this is one way to help solve that problem.


Seems like a drop in the bucket, but it certainly wouldn't hurt profitability.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> The cynic in me wonders if they're still trying to figure out how to make money on the $35k car, and this is one way to help solve that problem.


At least cover the cost of providing the LTE, I'm sure even with huge discounts from ATT that it costs a few bucks per month for every car. At least this stops the bleed.

Let the services like ongoing infrastructure for connectivity and backend computer support along with Supercharging cover themselves with the fees, may not be money makers, but at least self sufficient.


----------



## Brokedoc

garsh said:


> The cynic in me wonders if they're still trying to figure out how to make money on the $35k car, and this is one way to help solve that problem.


I doubt this is the case. The German tear down confirms that Tesla has profit margin in spades.

This is more about sustainability.

$100 per year for mobile connectivity is nothing. It costs $120 per year to turn on a smart watch which uses MUCH less data.

The problem is that Tesla now has about 350,000-400,000 vehicles globally and each of them has a connection without any additional revenue stream to offset the recurring expense. This number will explode exponentially in the upcoming years. For Tesla, we're talking about a $5 million expense this year and $10 million expense next year.

Considering the Chevy Bolt charges $15 per month for connectivity just to use the phone app and a whopping $40/mo for a similar level to Tesla's Premium Level, this $100 yearly is a drop in the bucket. Thanks to @Phillyasian for the link to Chevy's rates earlier.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> I doubt this is the case. The German tear down confirms that Tesla has profit margin in spades.
> 
> This is more about sustainability.
> 
> $100 per year for mobile connectivity is nothing. It costs $120 per year to turn on a smart watch which uses MUCH less data.
> 
> The problem is that Tesla now has about 350,000-400,000 vehicles globally and each of them has a connection without any additional revenue stream to offset the recurring expense. This number will explode exponentially in the upcoming years. For Tesla, we're talking about a $5 million expense this year and $10 million expense next year.
> 
> Considering the Chevy Bolt charges $15 per month for connectivity just to use the phone app and a whopping $40/mo for a similar level to Tesla's Premium Level, this $100 yearly is a drop in the bucket. Thanks to @Phillyasian for the link to Chevy's rates earlier.
> View attachment 10630


Well said my useless Apple Watch is $13/month (just canceled it).


----------



## MelindaV

my thought is similar to what @Dr. J


Dr. J said:


> Here's my theory, which could be spectacularly wrong...


and think this is more about something else coming following July 1 than the 'screw you all who can't yet order' thing (that doesn't sound too bitter, does it?). 
Much like when AP2 was announce the beginning of Q4 2016 following the huge push for orders to end Q3, that than kinda ticked off all those that got orders in prior, but at a better price (but AP1).


----------



## Brokedoc

Tesla has a history of making announcements/upgrades/changes without a lot of advanced warning. Possibly to minimize Osborne effect. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_effect

2 weeks after I bought my X, they announced fold flat 2nd row seats and faster acceleration and AP2.5. Such is life. You buy the car you want at the time you want to. Can't worry about anything after that.

For those stressing about the $100 yearly fee and thinking it's not fair because you can't order the config you want, keep this in mind: part of the delay in some configuratons is also contributing to the delay in 200k threshold. Yes, we will need to pay $100 per year but many of us are now able to save a lot more in the tax credit that will more than offset the yearly $100. Even if you wait for the SR Battery next year and only get $3750 rebate, that's better than only getting $1375 rebate that would have shifted forward.


----------



## Dr. J

MelindaV said:


> and think this is more about something else coming following July 1


I agree! Exciting times....


----------



## MelindaV

Brokedoc said:


> For those stressing about the $100 yearly fee and thinking it's not fair because you can't order the config you want, keep this in mind: part of the delay in some configuratons is also contributing to the delay in 200k threshold.


except.... I have a May-July delivery window and have not gotten an invitation. IF my delivery window is still going to be met, they need to get my invitation out pretty much now. May-July ends in 37 1/2 days. Everyone in the May-July delivery group SHOULD have the ability to configure/order by the end of this month. That would not impact the 200k schedule.


----------



## Mike

Dr. J said:


> $8.33 per month?


I think that's a great deal to NOT have to deal with V1.0 windscreen wind noise, V1.0 seats, beta software, mismatched bumpers, assembly line shut downs, transportation damages, other unlisted lessons learned, yada, yada, yada.......just saying......


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> I think that's a great deal to NOT have to deal with V1.0 windscreen wind noise, V1.0 seats, beta software, mismatched bumpers, assembly line shut downs, transportation damages, other unlisted lessons learned, yada, yada, yada.......just saying......


Ohhh v1 seats are like a scarlet letter


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ohhh v1 seats are like a scarlet letter


This is all first world minutia.......


----------



## Ken Voss

My last car was a 2015 Audi S5. Audi offered a similar program and it worked like this:
- First 3 years of LTE were Free, after that it was $180 per year
- Included live maps and streaming music like just like Tesla but it also served as a hotspot for your phones, tablets, laptops etc.

I always felt it was a pretty good value.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> I think that's a great deal to NOT have to deal with V1.0 windscreen wind noise.....


Can you share more on this, not heard this one.


----------



## Jakesthree

If you think the connectivity rate is a bargain just remember that we all thought the Supercharging rates were a bargain too at first. Then Tesla doubled them (in most places).


----------



## LUXMAN

jmmdownhil said:


> Config date certainly makes sense. Can't see how they would let +/-400,000 reservations through the gate untouched. "Free" anything (of value) is rarely sustainable in the long run, especially with the unmatched connectivity provided by Tesla. If premium is only $100/year that seems very reasonable to me. I am currently paying much more than that on the XM/Sirius subscriptions on each of my current cars - with no where near the Tesla connectivity/features.


I would bet it is configuration date as well since the leaked Email says "ordered by" and not "delivered by".

My guess as to why the policy change is that they had not built the structure to do this until now. When they said 4 years free back in 2014, they figured they had time to figure it out and never got around to it. Now why this doesn't apply to everyone IDK. They obviously have the mechanism to do it as every Tesla has a MyTesla account so they know who and where you are. Maybe this is instead of Trunk Garnish for some of us


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> Sidebar question: how does one see actual traffic displays in Model 3? Is it only available in non-satellite view? I've only been using satellite view and have never seen live traffic.


It does work on both views. You need to touch the map and then select the icon that looks like a traffic light to toggle it on


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Maybe this is instead of Trunk Garnish for some of us


Yes, but some of us have fully Garnished cars, 2nd gen seats, and get free data for life....... I'm liking this car more every day. Now if I can just get that next update......(I'm waiting on the one where 85MPH sends you to Mars)


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> I think that's a great deal to NOT have to deal with V1.0 windscreen wind noise, V1.0 seats, beta software, mismatched bumpers, assembly line shut downs, transportation damages, other unlisted lessons learned, yada, yada, yada.......just saying......


I still don't get what people are complaining about V1.0 seats... I love mine and if they hadn't changed them there would be nothing to complain about....just sayin...maybe I need to sit in Version 2.0 seats to really see a difference but the ones I looked at looked similar, just different trim design
Windscreen noise...don't have it...
My bumpers matched at delivery....
And I have a 80XX VIN
So is it perfect? Almost. When I get that new clip for the seat trim it will be to me.
Just saying..... some things are made a mountain out of when they don't need to be or there isn't even a molehill there.

That said, I get why people would be unhappy about some getting something free and others not. Personally I think they should have left the current plan in place for Premium Package, free for 4 years then pay per year. That is what was in the book when I bought it and that is what I expected. Happy with free for Life, sure. 
Now when they start the Standard interior, they have the Standard data package for free and start out with the option for premium data for $100 a year. That dichotomy would give you more incentive to choose the premium package... a $300 sweetener as it were.


----------



## LUXMAN

Jakesthree said:


> If you think the connectivity rate is a bargain just remember that we all thought the Supercharging rates were a bargain too at first. Then Tesla doubled them (in most places).


Funny. Supposedly they changed the rates but the SC I used last week was cheaper then the published rate here in TX.

And I also feel it is a smoking deal compared to the "QC" available for my Leaf at a much higher cost for slower speed or the price of gas. Added to the fact that there are free destination chargers around and I get a full tank outta my garage, with such a long range car, the current price for SC is fair to me. Now if the price hike becomes a regular thing, that will be an issue.


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> Yes, but some of us have fully Garnished cars, 2nd gen seats, and get free data for life....... I'm liking this car more every day. Now if I can just get that next update......(I'm waiting on the one where 85MPH sends you to Mars)


Wait!!! I didn't get my Garnish or 2nd Gen Seats!!!










See what I did there?  If not reread the above post


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> Can you share more on this, not heard this one.


I started this thread a few weeks ago:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...e-at-highway-speed-an-issue.7097/#post-115936

In the piles of info on the internet, it seems that Model 3's built after SUMDATE do not suffer the wind noise issue as early builds did.


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> I still don't get what people are complaining about V1.0 seats... I love mine and if they hadn't changed them there would be nothing to complain about....just sayin...maybe I need to sit in Version 2.0 seats to really see a difference but the ones I looked at looked similar, just different trim design
> Windscreen noise...don't have it...
> My bumpers matched at delivery....
> And I have a 80XX VIN
> So is it perfect? Almost. When I get that new clip for the seat trim it will be to me.
> Just saying..... some things are made a mountain out of when they don't need to be or there isn't even a molehill there.


Tough room. 

My aim was to apply salve to those who feel they are going to lose out on this whole connectivity option.

I tried to point out that the build they will receive (by virtue of being a higher VIN produced later than 01 Jul 2018) will have all of the early lessons learned applied to them, without having to deal with any shortcomings.

I have no personal experience with "Gen 1 seats versus Gen 2 seats".

I know it's a thing, because there is much talk about it on these forums.

It was simply an example of a "lesson learned" that later recipients will benefit from.

Earlier (pioneer) recipients get an $8.33/month bonus, whereas later recipients benefit from the lessons learned, but at a cost of $8.33 a month.

Anyhow, sorry if I touched a nerve on this whole issue as that was not my intent.

Cheers


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> Tough room.
> 
> My aim was to apply salve to those who feel they are going to lose out on this whole connectivity option.
> 
> I tried to point out that the build they will receive (by virtue of being a higher VIN produced later than 01 Jul 2018) will have all of the early lessons learned applied to them, without having to deal with any shortcomings.
> 
> I have no personal experience with "Gen 1 seats versus Gen 2 seats".
> 
> I know it's a thing, because there is much talk about it on these forums.
> 
> It was simply an example of a "lesson learned" that later recipients will benefit from.
> 
> Earlier (pioneer) recipients get an $8.33/month bonus, whereas later recipients benefit from the lessons learned, but at a cost of $8.33 a month.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry if I touched a nerve on this whole issue as that was not my intent.
> 
> Cheers


Ha. No nerve per se. I think it is funny how some people are demanding a Gen 2 seat retrofit on their new cars and yet they don't really know if they are any better except the stitching.
And even the minuscule item is tripped over when it wouldn't be brought up on any other car. Yet that is why we are here I guess. LOL.


----------



## LUXMAN

Also 2 more points.

1. This was a leaked email supposedly. Has it been officially announced as of yet? Things can change.

2. We all know the deal that there are rolling changes at Tesla. If this was said “all 2019 models will have a new data pricing structure...” like other auto makers, everyone would just shrug.
But I do get it, as we have all waited a long time and it does feel like some are getting a better deal. 
So maybe they should stick to the original plan as I stated above. 

Shoot tho, I may have to pay for my Garnish


----------



## Tchris

Brokedoc said:


> I see it as quite generous if you consider that 2014 and later S/X were only supposed to get included premium connectivity for 4 years. $100 per year is basically a giveaway and likely covering not much more than the cost to Tesla.
> 
> Also keep in mind that after 7/1, any new S or X will get the same 1 year of included premium as the Model 3 PUP owners.


That may very well be. However, early reservationists blindly providing Tesla with a more than $400 million interest free loan for 2-1/2 years and the vast majority having nothing yet to show for it, now that's what I would call quite generous.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> My aim was to apply salve to those who feel they are going to lose out on this whole connectivity option.


maybe that was the intent, but as someone without the damn car, and not yet invited to configure (6 ½ days left in june), to my ear (or would that be eyes?), it came off as someone with the car AND the lifetime data now, complaining about niggly things.


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> I think it is funny how some people are demanding a Gen 2 seat retrofit


100% agreed.

These cars are going to continually improve.

At the time of the (free market) transaction, the buyer was satisfied with the merchantable value of the product.

To expect to be able to keep drawing from the well after the purchase has been consummated is not how "normal" things work.


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> maybe that was the intent, but as someone without the damn car, and not yet invited to configure (6 ½ days left in june), to my ear (or would that be eyes?), it came off as someone with the car AND the lifetime data now, complaining about niggly things.


Was not the intent.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> 100% agreed.
> 
> These cars are going to continually improve.
> 
> At the time of the (free market) transaction, the buyer was satisfied with the merchantable value of the product.
> 
> To expect to be able to keep drawing from the well after the purchase has been consummated is not how "normal" things work.


I still want the trunk garnish, but I would never for a second attempt to change out the seats.


----------



## GDN

I understand when extra money is involved, perhaps as it will be for the Premium connectivity, but Tesla really is breaking any mold of a change only happening with a model year, and to be honest we likely all benefit from it. If something isn't right or they believe they can update and improve something, once it is ready to go they incorporate it in to the car. I'm personally glad that we don't all have to wait til that one magic day in September each year to see what next years model will finally get - what new seats? what new trunk trim, an oh yeah maybe a software update if we are all lucky. These cars change and evolve each day. And if you want the perfect one with all options you should delay your configuration and order til 2099 or some time there after.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I still want the trunk garnish


Let me know how much that costs.....I'm thinking of adding LEDs in the trunk (its a black hole in there) and that garnish would be the perfect mechanism to frame some after market LED rope lights....


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Let me know how much that costs.....I'm thinking of adding LEDs in the trunk (its a black hole in there) and that garnish would be the perfect mechanism to frame some after market LED rope lights....


This could be interesting. I know nothing about this car's electrical system other than the few things I've read here, but adding something like rope lights would be a great idea, however some of the other reports lead me to believe this could be tricky.

The two things we know about, the replacement lights for the front footwell area have caused some problems with the fuses that reset themselves (Abstract Ocean says they are working on a fix) and I forget the exact report, but I believe some have reported that when you take a puddle light out to replace it either the car either powers off or the window will go up (I don't recall which, but documented in the other threads), funny stuff to say the least for just unplugging a light. They seem to be very sensitive.

The upgrade lights from Abstract Ocean make a huge difference for those that have them and reported back, so at least check those out if you don't go with something custom. And if you go custom, report back on that as well as it seems it will be tricky to splice into wiring or take wiring from one of the trunk lights to use for the rope lights.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> And if you go custom, report back on that as well


Will do. I'll start with some sort of $2 solution that ships from China in 90 days.........


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Will do. I'll start with some sort of $2 solution that ships from China in 90 days.........


90 days ! By then Tesla will change the car again, it might not even have a trunk, much less garnish or V5 seats, and I'm sure for any kind of connectivity you'll have to plug in an ethernet cable when you get home. Your experiment won't do anyone from the future any good.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Let me know how much that costs.....I'm thinking of adding LEDs in the trunk (its a black hole in there) and that garnish would be the perfect mechanism to frame some after market LED rope lights....


My best guess is that it will be free, but I'm willing to pay for it so I'll report back either way.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> 90 days ! By then Tesla will change the car again, it might not even have a trunk, much less garnish or V5 seats, and I'm sure for any kind of connectivity you'll have to plug in an ethernet cable when you get home. Your experiment won't do anyone from the future any good.


But getting $2 widgets in the mail after you have long forgotten the order is so much fun!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> This could be interesting. I know nothing about this car's electrical system other than the few things I've read here, but adding something like rope lights would be a great idea, however some of the other reports lead me to believe this could be tricky.
> 
> The two things we know about, the replacement lights for the front footwell area have caused some problems with the fuses that reset themselves (Abstract Ocean says they are working on a fix) and I forget the exact report, but I believe some have reported that when you take a puddle light out to replace it either the car either powers off or the window will go up (I don't recall which, but documented in the other threads), funny stuff to say the least for just unplugging a light. They seem to be very sensitive.
> 
> The upgrade lights from Abstract Ocean make a huge difference for those that have them and reported back, so at least check those out if you don't go with something custom. And if you go custom, report back on that as well as it seems it will be tricky to splice into wiring or take wiring from one of the trunk lights to use for the rope lights.


When I unplugged the light the window would raise since the door was open. And when I plugged it in, it dropped back down (if I recall that correctly). The real problem was it was hard to plug the AO light into the factory plug. So it would make contact then it wouldn't, so the window was going up and down as I tried to get it in. Looks great now though.

Not sure I would want to splice into a wire for the LED taillights or trunk wiring. I wonder if they carry a full 12 volts. I remember trying to add LEDs to my Taurus and they would flicker. Maybe that is better now but adding LEDs, I would hope they are on the same frequency, voltage etc.

There is another company that sells pigtails as extensions for the harness for the puddle lights. Maybe that is the same connector and could be added to a rope light to make it plug and play.


----------



## Derik

with the RPM lights I had a very similar thing happen as what @LUXMAN stated above.

I unplugged the light and the window would roll up fully and the car would thing the door was closed. Center screen would turn off etc. When I plugged it back in everything acted like I opened the window.

On one of the lights the pins were slightly bent and didn't make a good connection at first, so the window would stay in the up position. I fixed the pins and everything is working great now.

I had a weird problem with adding a back up camera to my old TDi that reminds me of the flickering issue. I hooked up the camera to be turned on with the reverse lights, but it would turn on and off a lot. Like it wasn't getting enough power to turn on. Turns out the VW uses a PWM signal for the lights. I had to add a relay (which the PWM signal's duty cycle was faster than the response of the relay) and it all worked fine after that. Might be something similar to why you'd get a flickering problem. Just a thought.


----------



## Kizzy

For those with free data for life, you'd only need to drive for 41 years to put those savings into purchasing Full Self Driving.

I wonder if anybody who orders after July 1st (and this split in connectivity packages goes into effect) will avoid all software updates in hopes of keeping the premium package before Tesla adds the distinguishing behavior in the firmware.


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> There is another company that sells pigtails as extensions for the harness for the puddle lights.


Could you provide a link please? Thanks.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> Could you provide a link please? Thanks.


https://www.evtuningsolutions.com/c...s-extension-harnesses-for-led-interior-lights


----------



## Mike

LUXMAN said:


> https://www.evtuningsolutions.com/c...s-extension-harnesses-for-led-interior-lights


Thanks for this link.

I gotta put the old thinking cap on now.........


----------



## teslamcteslaface

I wonder how much more beyond this is turned to a subsription model...hopefully EU reservation holders get theirs before any more paper cuts.


----------



## pacific dunes

that explains the slight price reduction after July 1


----------



## Kizzy

Kizzy said:


> For those with free data for life, you'd only need to drive for 41 years to put those savings into purchasing Full Self Driving.


Okay, so now it's 81 years. You may need another means of saving money to account for the increase of buying FSD after delivery of the car.



pacific dunes said:


> that explains the slight price reduction after July 1


Slight price reduction of what?


----------



## pacific dunes

Kizzy said:


> Okay, so now it's 81 years. You may need another means of saving money to account for the increase of buying FSD after delivery of the car.
> 
> Slight price reduction of what?


AWD is now $4K instead of $5K


----------



## littlD

LUXMAN said:


> I still don't get what people are complaining about V1.0 seats... I love mine and if they hadn't changed them there would be nothing to complain about....just sayin...maybe I need to sit in Version 2.0 seats to really see a difference but the ones I looked at looked similar, just different trim design
> Windscreen noise...don't have it...
> My bumpers matched at delivery....
> And I have a 80XX VIN
> So is it perfect? Almost. When I get that new clip for the seat trim it will be to me.
> Just saying..... some things are made a mountain out of when they don't need to be or there isn't even a molehill there.
> 
> That said, I get why people would be unhappy about some getting something free and others not. Personally I think they should have left the current plan in place for Premium Package, free for 4 years then pay per year. That is what was in the book when I bought it and that is what I expected. Happy with free for Life, sure.
> Now when they start the Standard interior, they have the Standard data package for free and start out with the option for premium data for $100 a year. That dichotomy would give you more incentive to choose the premium package... a $300 sweetener as it were.


As I've sat in both Gen 1 and Gen 2 seats, both front and rear, I felt no difference in the front seats but way better support in the rear seats.


----------



## Quicksilver

I am sitting here looking at the beach, watching all the local laborers working in the heat and reading this thread and thinking, man!, we are a bunch of whiners and complainers (including me at times). I don’t believe other auto manufacturers go through customers wishes, wants and complaints like Tesla. $100 is a bargain as others have said. As for trunk garnish, gen 2 seats, etc... I took delivery however my 3 was equipped and I am happy with it. If I wanted to, I can ask for these things to be added/replaced but my expectation is that I will have to pay for them which is fine in my opinion. Truly first world problems here. Now if the issue is affecting safety, that is another matter. Cheers! Looking forward to getting back into driver seat soon.


----------



## GDN

Had this thought about the Premium LTE - maybe get it for free with a referral? What about Free LTE on the 3 for a referral?


----------



## PasoWino

Sorry if i missed this, but could i tether my M3 to the LTE connection on my phone using the personal hotspot feature as an alternative to the $100/yr? Fortunately, i’m in the lifetime data club on my model 3, but tethering seems like a possible alternative.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PasoWino said:


> Sorry if i missed this, but could i tether my M3 to the LTE connection on my phone using the personal hotspot feature as an alternative to the $100/yr? Fortunately, i'm in the lifetime data club on my model 3, but tethering seems like a possible alternative.


You would absolutely be able to do that now that the car supports WiFi!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You would absolutely be able to do that now that the car supports WiFi!


assuming the cell phone carrier also permits hotspots (not all do).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> assuming the cell phone carrier also permits hotspots (not all do).


That goes without saying!


----------



## Derik

https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity

So.. you can get updates via a hotspot, but no live traffic or satellite maps.

"*Can I get Premium Connectivity features by using a mobile hotspot?*
No. Over-the-air software updates may be downloaded over Wi-Fi networks, including mobile hotspots, subject to fees and restrictions of your mobile carrier. However, other Premium Connectivity features like satellite view maps and streaming media are currently not available over Wi-Fi."


----------



## Vin

tipton said:


> yeah the big question has to be when/what is considered "ordered" money down, configuration or actual delivery.


As far as I know it's definitely not by delivery, it's by configured/order date (when you put $2500 down and agreed to electronic purchase agreement). The date is next to the PDF of Purchase Agreement in manage account page next to the line "Order placed with electronically accepted terms" 6/27/18

I configured and put deposit down on 6/27 for example but had delivery of the car on 7/2. The ISA confirmed a few times when I asked that I would get the free unlimited premium internet service since I configured/ordered before 7/1


----------



## FRC

Resurrecting an old thread here...My P3D included free lifetime connectivity and I've never been quite sure what this includes...Slacker, Maps, Bluetooth? What services will someday no longer be free?


----------



## SR22pilot

FRC said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here...My P3D included free lifetime connectivity and I've never been quite sure what this includes...Slacker, Maps, Bluetooth? What services will someday no longer be free?


I think you get everything for free or at least everything currently offered


----------



## GDN

SR22pilot said:


> I think you get everything for free or at least everything currently offered


That is my understanding or thought as well. All of the services will be included you just pay $100 per year for the LTE. The connectivity was the thing discussed that would have a fee, not the actual tools.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here...My P3D included free lifetime connectivity and I've never been quite sure what this includes...Slacker, Maps, Bluetooth? What services will someday no longer be free?


The items dependent on a cell signal. So traffic & streaming audio. Nav and maps should all be onboard. Bluetooth is on board (it essentially is just a bit speaker like you could have at home). The car itself will still have a cell connection for Tesla's use, but it will not provide the UI/infotainment features.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

I never knew this was a thing until I saw this thread. So, what did the deal turn out to be for M3 Performance (with PUP) ordered and delivered Dec 2018? One-year free? I don’t remember ever seeing that or discussing with anyone.


----------



## FRC

With the performance models you were given lifetime free supercharging, and lifetime free premium connectivity. When the 5K price drop happened, lifetime SCing was no longer offered. I do not know if lifetime free connectivity also went away at that time. If you elected a 5K refund, you lost your free SCing, but I don't know if connectivity was affected.


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor

FRC said:


> With the performance models you were given lifetime free supercharging, and lifetime free premium connectivity. When the 5K price drop happened, lifetime SCing was no longer offered. I do not know if lifetime free connectivity also went away at that time. If you elected a 5K refund, you lost your free SCing, but I don't know if connectivity was affected.


The whole $5K thing was done by the time I ordered (Performance was Performance), as was the free lifetime SC. I just never heard about the connectivity.


----------



## MelindaV

Dr. Prunesquallor said:


> I never knew this was a thing until I saw this thread. So, what did the deal turn out to be for M3 Performance (with PUP) ordered and delivered Dec 2018? One-year free? I don't remember ever seeing that or discussing with anyone.


Go back to the first post in their thread. Free lifetime data ended on orders after July 1 2018. So anyone who ordered after June last year they now are all on a timeline to have their free connectivity end. It should be noted on your purchase agreement or window sticker and has shown on the design center since then as "premium connectivity (1 year)"


----------



## MelindaV




----------



## Mayhem

https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

A little change of topic... I’m debating whether to buy LTE connectivity with the Model 3/Y. I would like to know if I can get by without it and still have the Tesla essentials. 

How much is the monthly rate for LTE connectivity? What features or capabilities are lost when you don’t have LTE?


----------



## garsh

$ Trillion Musk said:


> A little change of topic... I'm debating whether to buy LTE connectivity with the Model 3/Y. I would like to know if I can get by without it and still have the Tesla essentials.
> 
> How much is the monthly rate for LTE connectivity? What features or capabilities are lost when you don't have LTE?


More information about that:

https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity


----------



## RocketRay

So looks like I'll be getting another Model 3 (RIP Red Rocket). When I ordered my car (6/1/2018) I got "premium data connectivity", something that was supposed to cost extra after 7/1/2018. So, did they do this? How much is it? Tesla's site makes it sound like it hasn't been implemented yet.


----------



## Mayhem

RocketRay said:


> So looks like I'll be getting another Model 3 (RIP Red Rocket). When I ordered my car (6/1/2018) I got "premium data connectivity", something that was supposed to cost extra after 7/1/2018. So, did they do this? How much is it? Tesla's site makes it sound like it hasn't been implemented yet.


Premium interior comes with 1 yr of "premium data connectivity" so they really don't have to adress it until on/after july 1..... Guess we'll hear about it just before then???


----------



## GDN

RocketRay said:


> So looks like I'll be getting another Model 3 (RIP Red Rocket). When I ordered my car (6/1/2018) I got "premium data connectivity", something that was supposed to cost extra after 7/1/2018. So, did they do this? How much is it? Tesla's site makes it sound like it hasn't been implemented yet.


Yes - one post above yours. I understand your comment about not being implemented, they are referring to the purchase process. They will have to have that in place by July of this year. It is true though any car ordered after 7/1/2018 will have to purchase the Premium connectivity for $100 / year.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> It is true though any car purchased after 7/1/2018 will have to purchase the Premium connectivity


Should that read ordered instead of purchased? Or is it different for P models? I purchased my P on 9/28/18 and I believe I have lifetime premium connectivity.


----------



## Mayhem

FRC said:


> Should that read ordered instead of purchased? Or is it different for P models? I purchased my P on 9/28/18 and I believe I have lifetime premium connectivity.


Ordered as in placed $2500 config order on or before 6/30/18 and got a MVPA -- those get the lifetime premium connectivity.... Not the PIF date.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Should that read ordered instead of purchased? Or is it different for P models? I purchased my P on 9/28/18 and I believe I have lifetime premium connectivity.


I believe you are correct, I updated my post. As long as you ordered before that date you were good.


----------

